# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  John the ripper password cracker

## Serpious

Getting this when I go to /forums/.

Plain text:
[spoiler]



> Products
> Openwall GNU/*/Linux server OS
> John the Ripper  password cracker
> Free & Open Source for any platform
> Pro for Linux (RPM package)
> Pro for Mac OS X (dmg package)
> Wordlists for password cracking
> passwdqc policy enforcement
> phpass password hashing in PHP
> ...


[/spoiler]

----------


## ~Jagris

Shoutbawx says we where hacked.

----------


## Serpious

> Shoutbawx says we where hacked.


Well that's not good for the community.

----------


## Xel

Our master Apoc already took care of it so no need to worry  :Smile: 
*Issue resolved.*

----------

